# netzwerkpfad will einfach nicht



## insertcoin (15. November 2007)

Hey ho ..
ich hab jetzt schon einige Beiträge über UMC Pfade durchgelesen, aber brings irgendwie nicht zum laufen .. 
ich möchte eine xml file übers netzwerk laden (lokal geht schonmal, also muss es am netzwerkpfad liegen) ..
das sieht etwa so aus: 
XMLFile.load("\\Server\PCName$\h:\pfad\pfad\datei.xml") ..
ist da vom aufbau irgendwas falsch, weiß nicht mehr was ich verändern soll ..
danke schon mal für jede hilfe ..

Greeetz insertcoin


----------



## ronaldh (15. November 2007)

Das sieht mir sehr nach VB .NET aus. Dann wärst Du hier im Forum falsch. Oder welche VB-Version ist das?

ronaldh


----------



## insertcoin (15. November 2007)

oh .. sorry, hab ich vergessen reinzuschreiben .. das ist in einer vba app in visio ..

das dumme ist, ich habs davor mal hinbekommen .. aber nicht gespeichert, und jetzt weiß ich nciht mehr wie ich den pfad geschrieben hab ..
das ist echt ärgerlich .. und ich kriegs einfach nicht mehr hin ..


----------



## ronaldh (15. November 2007)

Die UNC-Konvention sieht so aus:

\\Servername\Freigabename\Pfad

Welches Visio setzt Du eigentlich ein? Ich habe Vision hier zwar nicht auf meinem Rechner, aber das sieht mir trotzdem nach VB .NET aus. In VBA für Office 2003 kenne ich diese Anweisung nicht. Möglicherweise ist VBA in den neuesten Office-Versionen .NET basiert? Wäre von Microsoft eigentlich nur logisch, da VB6 (auf dem VBA ja früher basierte) nicht mehr unterstützt wird.

Grüsse
ronaldh


----------



## insertcoin (16. November 2007)

Das ist Visio 10, kann nicht genau sagen was das für eine Sprache im Makro ist .. ich hab davor noch nie mit VB etc. gearbeitet .. nur das Prog in die Hand gedrückt bekommen, und gesagt gekriegt dass es nicht richtig läuft ..
Naja, ich werd das dann wohl nur irgendwie falsch angegeben haben .. 

Danke auf jeden Fall ..


----------



## insertcoin (16. November 2007)

ok .. ich habs .. ich bin so matt, ich musste nur statt ..
XMLFile.load("\\Server\PCName$\h:\pfad\pfad\datei.xml") ..
das h: weglassen, also:
XMLFile.load("\\Server\PCName$\pfad\pfad\datei.xml") ..
weil der vordere teil ja den pfadnamen ersetzt, das macht mich fertig..

jetzt hätte ich noch ne andere frage .. kann ich eigentlich ein makro schreiben, dass sich seinen vba quellcode von woanders abholt .. z.B. auf einem Server ..wäre ein hammer vorteil für mich, wenn das irgendwie möglich wäre ..
denn mein code erzeugt x Files mit verschiedenen Parametern, und bei einer Änderung wäre das echt fürchterlich .. 

Greetz insertCoin


----------

